# What do you drink in the morning?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

What do you drink in the morning?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

coffee and some water.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Anti-murder-juice aka coffee! ^_^


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Tea, sometimes coffee, both with some milk is preferable, 1-2 spoons sugar in the coffee but not the tea.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually water and a few cups of coffee. Sometimes soymilk mixed with my oatmeal. 

I know orange juice are commonly drank in the morning, but for some reason that doesn't feel right to me. It's more of an afternoon or later drink for me. 

Haven't had Ovaltine in a long time. Now I am tempting for some.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

petrol


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Milk


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Coffee all day long.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Water most mornings, occasionally energy drink to wake up after having slept for 3 - 4 hours before work.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Tea then cups of coffee. It gets boring.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm with Jim - Beer!






also water, coffee and orange juice


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Usually water, but lately been having some whole milk to gain weight. I stopped drinking coffee or any caffeine about a month ago. Wanted to see if it made much difference with resting heart rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> petrol


So do you like that with milk or sugar ? I'd imagine it's got a good kick anyway.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Water. My stomach isn't awake enough early in the day to handle much else.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't have normal hours, but what I drink when I first get up varies. Could be cola, seltzer water with lemon juice, or ice water with lemon juice. Same as the rest of my day.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Usually a glass of water and a few mugs of black tea/Earl Grey. I don't keep coffee in the house but I always enjoy a cup if I'm staying elsewhere/having breakfast at a cafe. Occasionally, if I'm low on sugars, I have a glass of cloudy apple juice. And if I've got a bad hangover, I have a beer (although that hasn't happened in almost half a year now...).


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue Dino said:


> Usually water and a few cups of coffee. Sometimes soymilk mixed with my oatmeal.
> 
> I know orange juice are commonly drank in the morning, but for some reason that doesn't feel right to me. It's more of an afternoon or later drink for me.
> 
> Haven't had Ovaltine in a long time. Now I am tempting for some.


I've never actually had Ovaltine, I just threw it on the poll bc my dad was talking about wanting it the other week. What is it anyway, kind of like chocolate milk? Is it caffeinated?



coldmorning said:


> Coffee all day long.


Even in the evening? Doesn't that mess with your ability to sleep?



Raies said:


> Water most mornings, occasionally energy drink to wake up after having slept for 3 - 4 hours before work.


Oh man, why do you only sleep 3-4 hours? Bad habits or just can't fall asleep? I've struggled with insomnia myself for years.



sabbath9 said:


> I'm with Jim - Beer!





rabidfoxes said:


> Usually a glass of water and a few mugs of black tea/Earl Grey. I don't keep coffee in the house but I always enjoy a cup if I'm staying elsewhere/having breakfast at a cafe. Occasionally, if I'm low on sugars, I have a glass of cloudy apple juice. And if I've got a bad hangover, I have a beer (although that hasn't happened in almost half a year now...).


Beer in the morning? And after a hangover? I love beer too but can't drink it in the morning and if I have a hangover I don't want to touch the stuff for at least a day. If I'm nursing a hangover in the morning I want a strong coffee or something. To me beer is something you drink after noon.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coffee and water. I was a little traumatized staying at other people's houses in the past only to find out they don't have any coffee in the house whatsoever. OMG!! How can you have zero coffee!? I had to do an emergency trip to the local supermarket to get coffee. If I don't have coffee within a couple hours of waking up I get a horrendous headache and feel lethargic. Been drinking coffee since I was like 11 or 12 or so.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

komorikun said:


> I was a little traumatized staying at other people's houses in the past only to find out they don't any coffee in the house whatsoever. OMG!! How can you have zero coffee!?


They're a strange breed, they go by the name "morning people." They aren't up all night ruminating and then cursing the sun's rise every morning. They don't need caffeine running through their brain to become functioning humans. Either that or they're straight edge or Mormons.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Soda and sometimes water


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Usually black tea at the moment (used to add milk but mostly stopped using that years ago,) but for a while I was drinking green tea, green tea with lemon, and green tea with ginger I think.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

either/or said:


> I've never actually had Ovaltine, I just threw it on the poll bc my dad was talking about wanting it the other week. What is it anyway, kind of like chocolate milk? Is it caffeinated?


It's like a malt mixed with cocoa I think, along with some other stuff. I usually just mix with along with milk or condensed.

I also remember drinking this as an alternative sometimes, which I think has a richer texture than Ovaltine.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

either/or said:


> Beer in the morning? And after a hangover? I love beer too but can't drink it in the morning and if I have a hangover I don't want to touch the stuff for at least a day. If I'm nursing a hangover in the morning I want a strong coffee or something. To me beer is something you drink after noon.


Yes, that sounds counter-intuitive, but it's an old remedy known as hair of the dog ("hair o f the dog that bit you"). If it's the sort of hangover where your head is heavy and painful, and you're probably still a bit drunk, a beer will alleviate that pain.

Well, what it actually does is prolong the hangover and you will crash later, but in that time window when you're no longer in pain, you can get up, drink water, take a vitamin C and fix yourself something to eat (just some broth or a fry-up, depending on what you can handle). Then you will crash, but your body will have some fluids/nutrients to process, and the whole hangover will be less awful.

Coffee acts similarly - gives you a boost of energy, which will end in a crash later, but you get enough of a time window to get up/drink water/etc. I get very shaky/nauseous from hangover coffee, so it feels riskier, but different strokes for different folks


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Usually black tea at the moment (used to add milk but mostly stopped using that years ago,) but for a while I was drinking green tea, green tea with lemon, and green tea with ginger I think.


I used to sometimes mix ordinary tea with lemon flavoured green tea my mother had, a hybrid that gave the black tea a nice lemon flavour, cause I didn't really like green tea on its own merit


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Used to be beer, frankly. I just noticd that on the list lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> I used to sometimes mix ordinary tea with lemon flavoured green tea my mother had, a hybrid that gave the black tea a nice lemon flavour, cause I didn't really like green tea on its own merit


I think I prefer black (ordinary) tea to green tea, but I started drinking green tea at some point because it has more antioxidants but on it's own it's pretty plain so a bit more boring than black tea I think. Even with other stuff it's not that great. I like ginger in tea though because it makes it kind of warm/spicy.

It's funny that black tea is so common here (here being UK and Ireland I guess,) people just call it tea lol, I only learnt it was black tea from the internet.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

French press coffee and a protein/collagen shake.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Coffee and water. I was a little traumatized staying at other people's houses in the past only to find out they don't have any coffee in the house whatsoever. OMG!! How can you have zero coffee!? I had to do an emergency trip to the local supermarket to get coffee. If I don't have coffee within a couple hours of waking up I get a horrendous headache and feel lethargic. Been drinking coffee since I was like 11 or 12 or so.


I was going to say the exact thing. If I see the clock say 11 AM and I know I haven't had any coffee, I WILL, without question, have the awful caffeine withdrawal headaches by mid-afternoon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Water.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think I prefer black (ordinary) tea to green tea, but I started drinking green tea at some point because it has more antioxidants but on it's own it's pretty plain so a bit more boring than black tea I think. Even with other stuff it's not that great. I like ginger in tea though because it makes it kind of warm/spicy.
> 
> *It's funny that black tea is so common here (here being UK and Ireland I guess,) people just call it tea lol, I only learnt it was black tea from the internet.*


Similar to the word "gohan" in Japanese. I guess you can also say tabemono for food but it's less common. Like if someone asks "Did you eat?", they say "Gohan (o) tabeta?"

rice=gohan
food/meal=gohan
asa-gohan= breakfast
hiru-gohan= lunch
yoru-gohan= dinner


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Similar to the word "gohan" in Japanese. I guess you can also say tabemono for food but it's less common. Like if someone asks "Did you eat?", they say "Gohan (o) tabeta?"
> 
> rice=gohan
> food/meal=gohan
> ...


Oh yeah, I learnt the word tabemono first but I can't remember where now, and a lot of online guides have formal language like yuushoku I think is more formal. Rice is kind of a staple there so makes sense. I like how dinner is literally 'night rice' haha.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

usually water, but sometimes i'll make a 'smoothie' w almond milk, oats, a banana, dates, and plant-based protein powder  i don't know why i haven't tried adding a nut butter to it yet.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

from the WELL OF DESPAIR


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually drink a large glass of filtered water as soon as I crawl out of bed. About an hour later I will make a cup of coffee. After that, I make a cup of earl grey. About an hour later I'll drink a nice cold Diet Pepsi. Usually I work my way up to several cups of green tea in a row.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh yeah, I learnt the word tabemono first but I can't remember where now, and a lot of online guides have formal language like yuushoku I think is more formal. Rice is kind of a staple there so makes sense. I like how dinner is literally 'night rice' haha.


I guess ban-gohan is more common than yoru-gohan. Both use a kanji meaning night. For some reason I remember people saying yoru-gohan a lot in conversation. Yeah, yuushoku is pretty formal.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I guess ban-gohan is more common than yoru-gohan. Both use a kanji meaning night. For some reason I remember people saying yoru-gohan a lot in conversation. Yeah, yuushoku is pretty formal.


Yeah I found this page talking about it:

http://www.accessj.com/2012/03/q-ban-gohan-or-yoru-gohan.html

I guess maybe it's kind of a slang term? Or because people are eating really late.

Actually as a weird aside sometimes in the UK people call dinner tea too lol so it is quite similar.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_(meal)

And then sometimes lunch is dinner.. I don't envy people learning English tbh lol. There are really annoying examples in English too where a word will mean the complete opposite in another dialect like public school. I don't know any Spanish but it's probably similar because of all the dialects.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vodka and orange. (screwdriver) 

Havana club rum / coke (Cuban Libre)

Cava/Orange/Cointreau (Mimosa cocktail)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Vodka and orange. (screwdriver)
> 
> Havana club rum / coke (Cuban Libre)
> 
> Cava/Orange/Cointreau (Mimosa cocktail)


Alcoholism isn't good!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> Alcoholism isn't good!


Lol.

I'm only kidding. However, I wouldn't judge a person if they liked to begin each day with , say, a bucks fizz or a mimosa. Like, just only one. Just a nice bit of decadency, like what you would drink if you were on holiday. 

No. Every day i have to work, I just have orange juice to go with cereal. Milk in the cereal and a..glass of OJ. In case anyone thought I put OJ in the cereal. :lol

I couldn't face coffee or tea first thing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Mainly water but every now and then I'll have a coffee or milk. I actually like milk by itself. I have had it like that when I wanted something other than water.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm saying black tea, because that is how it is during the winter months. However during the Summer Months, I don't drink as much hot tea in the morning. Since I put milk on my cereal, you could say I drink milk every summer morning. However in the winter I don't eat breakfast everyday.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Black coffee


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

discopotato said:


> Black coffee


I can't think of any potato-based drink for you.  Well, starch solution and that'd be about it. Lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> discopotato said:
> 
> 
> > Black coffee
> ...


Well you already mentioned vodka ......

though most of its made from grain now anyway I think : /


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coffee...I cannot function or form a rational thought without it!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had 8 18 ounce cups of coffee (And five cans of Diet Pepsi and 3 cups of earl grey) in this wake period. Obviously


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I can't think of any potato-based drink for you.  Well, starch solution and that'd be about it. Lol


starch solution it is!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue Dino said:


> It's like a malt mixed with cocoa I think, along with some other stuff. I usually just mix with along with milk or condensed.
> 
> I also remember drinking this as an alternative sometimes, which I think has a richer texture than Ovaltine.


Whoa, what the heck is that? I'm intrigued. Mind my asking where you are from? Don't think that is something sold in the US unless its in specialty store or something.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

rabidfoxes said:


> Yes, that sounds counter-intuitive, but it's an old remedy known as hair of the dog ("hair o f the dog that bit you"). If it's the sort of hangover where your head is heavy and painful, and you're probably still a bit drunk, a beer will alleviate that pain.
> 
> Well, what it actually does is prolong the hangover and you will crash later, but in that time window when you're no longer in pain, you can get up, drink water, take a vitamin C and fix yourself something to eat (just some broth or a fry-up, depending on what you can handle). Then you will crash, but your body will have some fluids/nutrients to process, and the whole hangover will be less awful.
> 
> Coffee acts similarly - gives you a boost of energy, which will end in a crash later, but you get enough of a time window to get up/drink water/etc. I get very shaky/nauseous from hangover coffee, so it feels riskier, but different strokes for different folks


Weird - I think my biggest problem the day after drinking (not that this happens often as my social life is rather limited) is being terribly dehydrated and more alcohol will just make that worse. So can't see more alcohol doing any good. I'm also usually exhausted too from not sleeping so again think more alcohol would just exacerbate that. But I get what you're saying. Maybe will try it next time tho I think it'll be really hard to get than beer down.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

either/or said:


> Whoa, what the heck is that? I'm intrigued. Mind my asking where you are from? Don't think that is something sold in the US unless its in specialty store or something.


I think it has a similar formula to Ovaltine. It's widely available when I was living in Hong Kong. In the U.S, they can be easily found in most asian grocers.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

2 x extra calorie ensures every single day for breakfast.


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Normally its tea or coffee, depending on how I feel  If I have any I like to have a glass of apple or cranberry juice while I prepare a cup ^^

I love green tea too but to be honest I prefer it later in the day.


----------



## Steve Foster (Jun 17, 2020)

Decaf tea


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

Celery juice or coconut water sometimes watermelon juice


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Water with a scoop of whey protein powder


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Cerveza
Haha

Prob coffee or water


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

first thing in the morning: two full glasses of water.

Then for actual real breakfast: fruit juice

If there's nothing for breakfast, or nothing I feel like having for breakfast: half a glass of diet coke.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Usually tea. I like coffee but I can rarely make good coffee at home


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Not enough.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Those sugar free orange monsters and a bottle of Sunny D! (don't judge me!)


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I usually only drink water.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

coffee. then morning poop. then morning shower, also good because you make sure you get all the poop out of the outside of your anus.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Coffee and water.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Coffee - black, no sugar
Water at regular intervals during the morning


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The only thing I drink at any time of day is water. No habitual times or amounts, just whenever I feel like a sip.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Ran out of coffee. Had to switch over to black tea for now. I'm using two tea bags to hopefully equal the amount of caffeine in coffee. Think I need like 3 if I'm making green tea.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Green tea mostly, sometimes coffee


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Usually in the morning I'll have some tea or water, if we are having a big breakfast then its orange juice.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I've started energy drinks again after stopping for 7 or 8 months.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I used to drink a Red Bull in the morning and then a Mountain Dew with lunch. So unhealthy. Now I just drink a coffee in the morning and then water the rest of the day. And once in a while a beer.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

fear24itself said:


> which ones? i like powerking the most.


Never heard of it. Google says it's some kind of industrial cleaner.

I prefer Starbucks Doubleshot but also drink Monster Zero on occasion.


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

I can’t get my day started with out my coffee.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I always drink a cup of water first thing after waking up. Followed by several cups of coffee after eating something.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Squeezed whole lemon with water and ice*

.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Used to drink fruit juice but since I became a diabetic I just drink skim milk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

